#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  SHELL n EXXON standard Practice

## basoo84

Asalam-o-Alaikum

Dear Brothers n sisters

please find the link of the SHELL and EXXON MOBIL standard engineering practice...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     (EXXON PRATICE)


Perform the following steps to make it start: (SHELL DEP)

1. Open "Windows Explorer"
2. Goto the folder "DEPV25dyncd"
3. Double-click the file "dyncd.exe", which will start the DEP application.
4. For username & password, see "password.txt" in folder "DEPV25"




Code:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ALLAH HAFIZSee More: SHELL n EXXON standard Practice

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## msaad2

Thanks for your great effort. I tried installing DEP V25 before using the instructions but didn't have any luck. Hopefully this time it will work! Thanks again.

----------


## msaad2

Hey basoo,

So I downloaded all 5 files, extracted and followed your instructions. However when I click on dyncd.exe, an internet explorer window opens but there is an error with loading the page, so I can't open the DEP application. I've had the same problem when I downloaded these standards from another thread. How are you guys getting this to work?? I have windows XP and I tried both the online and offline options, but none worked. If you could help me that would be much appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## inzenjer

does anyone have

EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form

----------


## raulelite

Hey men thax for de docs... But i cant logg in because i need a username and password....

----------


## alex man

thanks alot

----------


## esganfia

Excelent Job :Smile:

----------


## raulelite

Hi friends,
I have a problem whit this excellent file. When i put the password the system tall me that is an error and i can't in inside the program... tell me about a solition pleace!

----------


## pp28

thanks, great information!!!!

----------


## ehtisham

> thanks, great information!!!!



hey guys,............it says licences expired after installation

----------


## kinfattwong

The password has been expired and could provides the new password for logging in? Thanks!

----------


## Noppakhun

The password has been expired, please share again


Thank youSee More: SHELL n EXXON standard Practice

----------


## matthewbig

Please, someone provide new password, if possible...

----------


## wpeel

> very thanks



The ID & Password is incorrect.
please i need the updated Id&  pass word 
my mail is
emad.gebesy@worleyparsons.com

----------


## prassna_kamat

basoo84, unable to login with the user name, p'word. how do you open these DEP?

----------


## s@ndy

Please note that DEP V25 will not work now, even if you are able to install it. There is some time lock mechanism within it. However, if you adjust your clock to 2007 or 2008 before installing it then it should work.
Someone needs to upload the later version of DEP V27 or V28

----------


## pp28

It would be great!!! I'm looking for DEP 28, could you have password and ID?
Thanks

----------


## polaris44

see this post:



```
http://www.egpet.net/vb/t994-12.html#post61496
```

----------


## nomanfahmi

wpeel  

You probably have to share with us some stuff from worley parsons

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dears,
The username and password has been expired.  Please let me have username and password. (m.shahverdi@gmail.com)

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing.... excellent material.... very usefull....

----------


## tessios

is there anyone who willing to share new password and user Nr?

----------


## dqnghia

Thanks!

----------


## migueltm

Can any one upload again ?

See More: SHELL n EXXON standard Practice

----------


## alain1980

please Upload again . than you

----------


## alain1980

please reupload and  share a new one

----------

